# Looking for something like this!



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking for something like this............but need it to be quiet!

even Stellar dual outlet pump ok too....


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Most LFS will carry Stellar/Tom air pumps as in the last pic. Menagerie and SUM for sure carry that line or can order one in for you. The first two you will have to run around to all the Chinese owned LFS or buy them online.


----------

